# Spackle?



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

When I am doing the initial walkthrough of a potential res repaint it never fails that the H.O. will eventually use the word "spackle" when discussing surface blemish repairs (holes, small cracks, etc.)
I myself say "mud", and explain that Iget a tight skim over the blemishes with drywall mud.

I've worked coast to coast and every area uses different terms for the same thing, but "spackle"?

Anyone?



(say "spackle" 25 times, it sounds stupid after 12)


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I am with you on this one, mud for me. I think the word spackle sounds stupid, plus I like the look on a customers face when I tell them I am going to put mud on their walls.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Mud shrinks to much. I'm a crawfords fan for interior stuff.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I say spackle........well......because that's what it is.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pat, that's putty. 

"Ready Patch" is what I like. 

Most of my retail customersa ask for "spackle" too. I considered spackle to be the real lightweight stuff. Good for small nail pops, or holes from hanging pictures or curtains.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Pat, that's putty.


They make spackle too


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well if you use drywall mud your coming back at lest once to re mud, I stopped doing that back in the eighties and would never go back. Now with that said if I'm going to float a wall out, it will be mud,if I'm going to repair drywall corners it will be mud, but for small holes and defects it's spackle. It's not a big deal to me.Drywall mud will also flash more.I also buy it by the gallon for about 20 bucks and it last a long time.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

"Spackle " is to patching compound like Kleenex is to snot rags. Spackle is a reg Trademark of it's inventor- Muralo paints. Been around a long time. 
http://www.muralo.com/products/spackle_patch_repair.php

I recently bought some just to say I used the real article. It's ok.
I usually use Dap Crack Shot or hot mud.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just don't ever buy SW brand it's way to grainy.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you have never used Synkoloids you really haven't use a good spackle.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> They make spackle too


I forgot about that one. Don't carry it. I have the water putty, I was wondering how you were getting putty to work.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I like it, I tried all kinds, but this one drys fast, shrinks but not much, sands real smooth. Been a favorite of mine for many years. you can add a little color to it for those pre primed boards.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Use Crawfords and Ready Patch. But for ceilings and walls I use Durabond like a mo-fo.......


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What Durabond like?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> When I am doing the initial walkthrough of a potential res repaint it never fails that the H.O. will eventually use the word "spackle" when discussing surface blemish repairs (holes, small cracks, etc.)
> I myself say "mud", and explain that Iget a tight skim over the blemishes with drywall mud.
> 
> I've worked coast to coast and every area uses different terms for the same thing, but "spackle"?
> ...


That's not as bad as saying "caulk" 25 times. 

Great thread! Does this make you a great painter? Is this what separates you from the competitors? Is this THE "eye of the tiger"?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> What Durabond like?


I like it a lot. We are usually floating out a section or two on and interior. Seems we get those older homes with rough plaster, calcamine ceilings, water damage etc. I usually prime with Kover Stain to give it a sound base, float out the affected area, sand, prime and paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> That's not as bad as saying "caulk" 25 times.
> 
> Great thread! Does this make you a great painter? Is this what separates you from the competitors? Is this THE "eye of the tiger"?


Thanks wing, Got "the eye of the tiger" stuck in my head now.....


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you using the old brown bag Duro or the new "easy sand"? The old stuff is like cement. New stuff isn't as bad, but calling it easy sand is just wrong.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I like it a lot. We are usually floating out a section or two on and interior. Seems we get those older homes with rough plaster, calcamine ceilings, water damage etc. I usually prime with Kover Stain to give it a sound base, float out the affected area, sand, prime and paint.


So it's just air dry right? Not hot mud?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you guys guaranty your spackling work?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Durobond is hot mud.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Are you using the old brown bag Duro or the new "easy sand"? The old stuff is like cement. New stuff isn't as bad, but calling it easy sand is just wrong.


Top coat is always easy sand. On deep repairs I'll use the standard weight (brown bag) but I mostly use the easy sand in 20 or 45. I'm kind of suprised you guys are not using more Durabond, guess I take it for granted that most jobs have a ton of wall patching......


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you guys guaranty your spackling work?


You are kidding right? Spackle is just a patch, as a patch will always be a patch and never as good as the real thing. You know that Gabe.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Are you using the old brown bag Duro or the new "easy sand"? The old stuff is like cement. New stuff isn't as bad, but calling it easy sand is just wrong.


Easy sand, sands easily. Unless you're applying it like you're frosting a cake....could be an issue then. 20 minute is about all I've ever used. Never used the 90, 45, or 5 by themselves.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How much spackle/mud do you use in a month?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you guys guaranty your spackling work?


I will "warantee" my work from defect in workmanship. Of course a stress crack is a structural issue and as _you _know, will always come back if _that _is not adressed.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If your doing a light skim it sands easy. If you're rebuilding a plaster wall and using it thick, I always top with a thin Plus 3 for sanding.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How much spackle/mud do you use in a month?


22oz to be exact

Pat


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a bag of hot mud I have been using for about a year now. I go through about two gallons of spackle a year.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How much spackle/mud do you use in a month?


I go through 10, sometimes 20 bags a month. Less in the summer when I'm on a stretch of exteriors....


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Come to think of it, tomorrow I'm fixing a plaster ceiling- plan on 2 bags of 45 and most of a bucket of Plus 3. Better get some sleep!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I go through 10, sometimes 20 bags a month. Less in the summer when I'm on a stretch of exteriors....


Boy you guy's are drywallers


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you prime prior to spackling/muding?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Boy you guy's are drywallers



Drywall? what is this drywall of which you speak? :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A standard stress crack will get some fiberglass mesh tape and three coats of mud. I like to put it on smooth, because I hate to sand......


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you prime prior to spackling/muding?


Depends on the problem being fixed.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Boy you guy's are drywallers


Na.... Just like to fix all the defects in the older homes we have here.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

spackle 
yeah...love the stuff


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Spackle is good, a little between the cheek and gum.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I believe spackle and a mudding compound are two different patching materials, which both have different purposes. Which means there not even comparable.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I must really be bored....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Slingah said:


> I must really be bored....


Page three of "spackle"...... Must be a slow night on TV. :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

40 replies......

in an hour.........


on spackle..........




:notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> 40 replies......
> 
> in an hour.........
> 
> ...


I'm suprised we didn't put you to sleep!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> 40 replies......
> 
> in an hour.........
> 
> ...


I say ha! It will never beat the ever important garage door thread! :no:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Page three of "spackle"...... Must be a slow night on TV. :whistling2:


Just waiting for Hawaii 5 O to start 

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

when I mud, I mud. when I spackle, I spackle. thanks.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> That's not as bad as saying "caulk" 25 times.
> 
> Great thread! Does this make you a great painter? Is this what separates you from the competitors? Is this THE "eye of the tiger"?


Threads, bids, painting, flower arrangements, speaking fluid Cantonese...yes, I can.

Theme music makes the man!



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks wing, Got "the eye of the tiger" stuck in my head now.....


Which means the Wise is sitting on the couch in your brain eating your pretzels!



ewingpainting.net said:


> I believe spackle and a mudding compound are two different patching materials, which both have different purposes. Which means there not even comparable.


yes, but my point was watchinv the H.O. puff up and smirj as if they were speaking our language, as I fight not to roll my eyes.



3 pages in 2 hours, that is the power of a magic wonder Wisethread...


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

I like DryDex, the pink stuff that turns white when it dries. Barely shrinks at all, dries fast and doesn't suck up paint leaving a tell-tale like some of the other compounds out there.

The only thing though...I wish it went on white and dried pink. Seriously, it would be a lot easier to find 'em all after you go over a few walls with a second round of fills & touch ups.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> 40 replies......
> 
> in an hour.........
> 
> ...




ban?


i think not.

I will next start a thread about ladder stand-offs, yes or no.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TDTD said:


> I like DryDex, the pink stuff that turns white when it dries. Barely shrinks at all, dries fast and doesn't suck up paint leaving a tell-tale like some of the other compounds out there.
> 
> The only thing though...I wish it went on white and dried pink. Seriously, it would be a lot easier to find 'em all after you go over a few walls with a second round of fills & touch ups.



I tried it, and it actually works! Not a regular thing though, it's up there with the ceiling paint that goes on purple and dries white.
Purely h.o.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> 40 replies......
> 
> in an hour.........
> 
> ...


It has nothing too do with spackle. 
It's the ambiance of a thread by the electrifying tiger.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It has nothing too do with spackle.
> It's the ambiance of a thread by the electrifying tiger.



"Electrifying Tiger", sounds like a bad '70's disco Kung Fu title...


RAWR BABY, RAWR!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Just waiting for Hawaii 5 O to start
> 
> Pat


Watching it now, looks interesting so far!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TDTD said:


> I like DryDex, the pink stuff that turns white when it dries. Barely shrinks at all, dries fast and doesn't suck up paint leaving a tell-tale like some of the other compounds out there.
> 
> The only thing though...I wish it went on white and dried pink. Seriously, it would be a lot easier to find 'em all after you go over a few walls with a second round of fills & touch ups.


using some today!


----------



## mwaters27 (Aug 21, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> They make spackle too


thats the best! :thumbup:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> If you have never used Synkoloids you really haven't use a good spackle.


I miss synko. cant get it here. steve


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

The spaculty staff otj.
I like Durhams Rock hard for exterior and lightweight spackle for small blemishes interior as well as puttying nail holes these days... it's quicker than using real putty. Mix a color in it and then you only have to hit it once. But don't and it flashes. 
Real durabond is good for patching plaster If you prime the hole with coverstain. The trick with the real Durabond is to take a wet knife to it while it's setting. Then you won't need to sand.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

20 min. set for me. Only use spackle when there is only a few nail holes. Basically when I will spend less time just filling them with SPACKLE , then it would take to mix up the mud. I hate working with spackle.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Page three of "spackle"...... Must be a slow night on TV. :whistling2:


I am telling you adjust your page # in the user CP and these long winded threads can be contained to 30 posts a page. 


RCP said:


> 40 replies......
> 
> in an hour.........
> 
> ...


Wise is dynamic, when he talks people want to open up and share their own personal thoughts and inner struggles. 



VanDamme said:


> I say ha! It will never beat the ever important garage door thread! :no:


Not with you bumping it all the time. 



ewingpainting.net said:


> It has nothing too do with spackle.
> It's the ambiance of a thread by the electrifying tiger.


That was funny. 



I use mud when it is needed for bigger areas, and a nail pop or something small is spackled, it dries quick and covers well.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I am telling you adjust your page # in the user CP and these long winded threads can be contained to 30 posts a page.
> 
> Wise is dynamic, when he talks people want to open up and share their own personal thoughts and inner struggles.
> 
> ...


Spackle is also good for fifteen points in Scrabble. As a verb even more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry I missed this last night,,,, I see you guys are waiting till I pass out to start a thread about spckle.

I prefer the "fast and final" light weight spackle over the dry-dex. It shrinks less.

As an ex-drywaller, I never use mud or ez-sand if there is anyway out of it. But then again, I do my own drywall and all I have to fix is the "dings" from the other guys :thumbsup:

DISCLAIMER: when I have to sand trim paint, and it ain't cured yet, therfore leaveing an edge that cannot be sanded down properly, "mud" is the BEST thing in the market to "cover" that. Has to be primed, but it will git-r-done.


----------



## infinitypaint777 (Sep 23, 2010)

*spackle*

just in case anybody cares but MURALO PAINTS OUT OF NJ actually owns te right to word spackle and by far that product is awesome I sell tons of it after guys try it. just fyi they are the only company that can call it SPACKLE 



WisePainter said:


> When I am doing the initial walkthrough of a potential res repaint it never fails that the H.O. will eventually use the word "spackle" when discussing surface blemish repairs (holes, small cracks, etc.)
> I myself say "mud", and explain that Iget a tight skim over the blemishes with drywall mud.
> 
> I've worked coast to coast and every area uses different terms for the same thing, but "spackle"?
> ...


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

infinitypaint777 said:


> just in case anybody cares but MURALO PAINTS OUT OF NJ actually owns te right to word spackle and by far that product is awesome I sell tons of it after guys try it. just fyi they are the only company that can call it SPACKLE


The right to use the word is covered in the U.S. Constitution. Spackle is Copyrighted and Trademarked by Muralo. Muralo is very hard to find if at all in stores here on the Left Coast. 

Question: Can it still be found in dry form? Mixed some up once with some waterbourne as an apprentice to patch a plaster lid where some cabinets had been moved. Big mistake..! 

This happens to products all the time. Xerox, Coke , Clorox, Latex for PVA ect.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> DISCLAIMER: when I have to sand trim paint, and it ain't cured yet, therfore leaveing an edge that cannot be sanded down properly, "mud" is the BEST thing in the market to "cover" that. Has to be primed, but it will git-r-done.


not sure what you mean by this, could you explain? What does mud have to do with uncured painted trim?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> not sure what you mean by this, could you explain? What does mud have to do with uncured painted trim?


What I mean is, when you paint trim, like spary a door and your gun spits,, then you try to sand it and it don't sand, cause its semi-gloss and it ain't cured, so you just "bump" the spit off and it leaves a "hole" in the paint. Mud will fill that "paint hole" on semi-gloss" better than anything else. It also holds as good as anything else also, don't seem like it would, but it does.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> What I mean is, when you paint trim, like spary a door and your gun spits,, then you try to sand it and it don't sand, cause its semi-gloss and it ain't cured, so you just "bump" the spit off and it leaves a "hole" in the paint. Mud will fill that "paint hole" on semi-gloss" better than anything else. It also holds as good as anything else also, don't seem like it would, but it does.


hmm thanks 4 the clarification capt. how long do u wait to touch the mud fill up and don't it flash?


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> They make spackle too


Crawfords is good stuff. It is better than the no shrink spackle from SW. You can about sand the crawfords off with your finger its so lightweight.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> hmm thanks 4 the clarification capt. how long do u wait to touch the mud fill up and don't it flash?


 It dries fast when its that thin, real fast. Yes it flashes,,, the same as dry-dex,fast&final,spakle,glazing,painters putty,etc etc.
I would LOVE to find a product that could fill a blemish and be covered in one coat, if anyone knows of one.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wise did you also start the "tape or cut" thread and "my brush is better than yours" thread?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Wise did you also start the "tape or cut" thread and "my brush is better than yours" thread?


lol, epic threads indeed, but alas not mine.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> lol, epic threads indeed, but alas not mine.


(Edited by Mod for trolling)


----------



## NJPainter (Feb 5, 2008)

I like 90 for its sculpt-ability and reliable dry time-20 works for smaller runs. Not a fan of 45 for some reason. Gave it another go after about 5 years and wont use it again.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Here in Indiana "spackle" can be a noun or a verb. You spackle with spackle. 

I mostly use hot mud for float outs and larger patches, but I like "spackle" for smaller repairs, scrapes, dings and dents.


----------

